

Live WWDC Photo Wall - gregarious
http://slidechute.com/w/757

======
terhechte
I wrote an Instagram #wwdc wall last year while waiting in the WWDC line
(5hours of waiting used in a meaningful way). The result is was InstaWWDC,
still online and working

<http://instawwdc.appspot.com/>

------
badusername
Really cool implementation, but goes on to show how noisy twitter data can be.
Quite a lot of repetition, spam and irrelevant photos.

~~~
gregarious
Agreed. The next version we're working on will be able to suppress RTs and
other stuff.

------
joejohnson
This is really cool. I wish that links within the tweets were clickable, but
that's a minor gripe.

~~~
gregarious
Good idea.. we need to find those and activate them

